# Guide data appears wrong for a number of channels



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm seeing discrepancies between TiVo's guide data and that of Zap2It TV for a number of channels as of October 1. Channels I've noticed with screwy data are:
Cartoon Network
Comedy Central 
Nickelodeon

There might be others, but that's ones I've noticed. Problems I've seen are:

1. Guide data simply being wrong, where the wrong show is shown airing at the wrong time.
2. Guide data shows the correct show at the correct time, but there is no detailed program description so it just shows generic data.

As such shows are getting scheduled at the wrong times in addition all airings of a show being aired.

For example, I have a season pass for Robot Chicken on Cartoon Network. Compare TiVo's listings to Zap2It's listings.

Basically it looks like TiVo's guide data is wrong or not updating for some cable channels.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Gosh, I don't watch any of those channels on Mondays. hmm, force a guide update on your Tivo and then contact tivo to correct Tribune.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Gosh, I don't watch any of those channels on Mondays. hmm, force a guide update on your Tivo and then contact tivo to correct Tribune.


It's not just Mondays. It's everything after October 1st.

I checked TiVo's web site when not logged in and all the data still looks generic with no cable provider selected. When I selected my provider manually it was still generic, but the times looked more correct so I repeating guided setup. That won't fix the generic data, but I'm hoping the times will be right.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps as a result of the maintenance down time that started Friday evening, TiVo has not updated their guide data yet. Or perhaps Tribune updated the data after their daily feed to TiVo.

If it is wrong on tivo.com, I doubt that forcing a TiVo guide data update will change anything.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

What maintenance downtime?

Also can anyone click the two links in my first post and confirm that one contains generic data and the other does not?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

morac said:


> What maintenance downtime?


This one. The one announced on the TCF home page.



morac said:


> Also can anyone click the two links in my first post and confirm that one contains generic data and the other does not?


I did and they do.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks like this is starting to fix itself.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

You guys know you can report bad PGD directly to TiVo, right?

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

starbreiz said:


> You guys know you can report bad PGD directly to TiVo, right?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html


That only helps if there is an actual line up problem. If all of TiVo's data for a channel is bad, that won't really help since it isn't user specific.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

That's not entirely true, the form goes to an actual human, unless it changed after I quit. Sorry :/


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

starbreiz said:


> That's not entirely true, the form goes to an actual human, unless it changed after I quit. Sorry :/


In any case I got a response that the bad data was likely caused when TiVo did the system update this weekend. It's fixed now though.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

OK, that was weird. I don't think I am watching anything on those channels right now except Star Wars Clone Wars and everything worked fine.


----------

